# Any news on altisource rsp's



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Checking to see if anyone has heard either an acceptance or denial for Altisource RSP

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

*Rfp proposal*

Hi, 

I hope I'm answering your question correctly about the RFP that was sent out to Altisource's top vendors. I received a DENIAL only after I called and called them and emailed them several times for an answer. I was really upset that they didn't give us the answer when they orginally said they would and then we had to wait again to find out the answer.

Did you receive an answer from them?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Rsp????????????


Rfp????????????


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

RFP- Request for Proposal, not sure what RSP is as I didn't write that. Hope this helps.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

VENDOR2011 said:


> RFP- Request for Proposal, not sure what RSP is as I didn't write that. Hope this helps.


It's a bulk bid to set themselves up to the regionals to whomever can handle the most volume, this eliminating the smaller outfits. LPS, FAS, Safeguard and FAFS all do this.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> It's a bulk bid to set themselves up to the regionals to whomever can handle the most volume, this eliminating the smaller outfits. LPS, FAS, Safeguard and FAFS all do this.


This is beneficial for them because they can cut back on their overhead and allocate their employees to other facets of their business and have the regionals absorb all of the costs. From a profitability stand point, it makes them more money up front. Lets regionals earn more while cutting the fee's.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> It's a bulk bid to set themselves up to the regionals to whomever can handle the most volume, this eliminating the smaller outfits. LPS, FAS, Safeguard and FAFS all do this.






Thanks for explaining.


I work direct to them and cover a fairly small area so don't have any subs under me.
I wasn't sure what was going on.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Thanks for explaining.
> 
> I work direct to them and cover a fairly small area so don't have any subs under me.
> I wasn't sure what was going on.


I've done a few work orders for them but my primary area of coverage is so packed with vendors that I haven't received much. I'm thinking of opening my coverage area up for them to fill up the work we do out in the sticks.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I've done a few work orders for them but my primary area of coverage is so packed with vendors that I haven't received much. I'm thinking of opening my coverage area up for them to fill up the work we do out in the sticks.....








Keeping up with the admin training for their new site is almost a full time job.

I'm still working with the old site and don't plan on making the move to the new stuff. This is how long its taking them to work thru their inventory that was started in real trans.


Here is a partial list of training requirements.
Emphasis on partial.



No.	Requirement Type	Requirement Name	
1	Axentis Resource	Personal Property Notice	
2	Axentis Resource	Occupancy Inspection form	
3	Axentis Resource	Initial Inspection Form	
4	Axentis Resource	Authorization for Utility Activation	
5	Axentis Resource	Winterization Check List 
6	Axentis Resource	W-9 Form
7	Axentis Resource	Winterization Notification	
8	Axentis Resource	Occupancy Termination Agreement	
9	Axentis Resource	Personal Property Notice California	
10	Axentis Resource	HOA Authorization Access	
11	Axentis Resource	Altisource Property Sign




Early on in their roll out of the new system I did 6 or 8 of their training modules. If I remember it took 30 to 45 mins for each one. 
Pretty time consuming work and no compensation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

This amazes me! I have worked for them for 4 years and have stayed fairly busy. All of the sudden the work has decreased. I have not heard anything about the RFP. So basically they are trying to weed out all of the small companies???? This is so aggrivating!


----------

